# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Te jetosh me prinderit...

## Mina

Eshte e suportueshme kjo bashkejetese?
Jemi ne gjendje te durojme tekat e tyre kur ata behen "te besdisur"?

----------


## Veshtrusja

Mina, se pari urime per temen.

Sidomos tani kam ven re se shume njerez po largohen nga koncepti i "familjes". Arsyet besoj se jane te ndryshme ....

Per mendimin tim nuk ka influence me te mire se sa ajo e familjes dhe e prinderve. Nuk mund te marresh edukimin qe te jepe familja nga shoqeria apo vete jeta. Prinderit i kane kaluar nje milion here ato gjera qe mund te kaloj vete femija ne perjudha te ndryshme te jetes dhe mund ta k'shilloj tamem si duhet femin ne vend qe te minimoj gabimet....ndermjet shume gjera te tjera.

Eshte gabim per mendimin tim qe te quhash "prinderit" te besdisur. Per kundrazi, duhet ti falenderojm se pari thjesht sepse jane prinderit tane dhe na kan sjell e rritur ne kete bote. Sigurisht qe duhen duruar prinderit. Ne qoftese nuk duron dot prinderit e tu, ke do durosh? Ne qoftese nuk je ne gjendje te "duash" prinderit e tu aq sa ti durosh me te mirat dhe te k'qijat qe kane (ne qoftese sje ne gjendje te durosh ata qe te kane bere dhe rritur koken), ke do durosh? 

Jemi ne gjendje te durojme tekat e tyre? Une them se, duhet* te jemi me do e mos. Dhe, jo vetem me do e mos, por me gjithe deshire!

Sinqerisht
Veshtrusja

----------


## krize04

veshtruese ti duhet te jesh prind me sa shikoj une...!
kjo eshte me te vertete teme interesante...!
une personalisht kom pas qene zone me prindrit vazhdimisht eshe kam pas thone qe me te besdis'shem ska mo...!
po tani po bej gati 2 vjet qe si kam pa vetem cfar bisedoj ne tel(gati cdo nat)  e kuptoj se cdo me thone me pas none e babe...!
mezi pres te shkoj ne shqiperi e te zihem pak me to se edhe me u zone me to mka mor malli.
anyway shume teme interesante dhe shpresoj te shof shume pergjigje te tjera.
i pershendes e ju uroj fat te gjithe prinderve ne kete forum
me respekt albani.

----------


## Veshtrusja

Krize04




> veshtruese ti duhet te jesh prind me sa shikoj une...!


Sjam. Por i vleresoj shume prinderit e mi. 




> po tani po bej gati 2 vjet qe si kam pa vetem cfar bisedoj ne tel(gati cdo nat) e kuptoj se cdo me thone me pas none e babe...!


Shume njerez i vleresojn atehere kur si kane afer. Prandaj une them duhen vleresuar dhe kur i ke afer.




> mezi pres te shkoj ne shqiperi e te zihem pak me to se edhe me u zone me to mka mor malli.


lol. Ska si familja.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Reina

Te jetosh me prinderit seshte e leht kur fillon te deshirosh te besh zgjidhjet  e tua ne Jete.  Para nje viti jam larguar nga ta.. e me mungojn jasht mase.. po sa shkoj ne shtepi e prinderit fillojn jo kete jo duhet ashtu duhet keshtu e di qe smund te jetoj me me ta se me pelqen te vendos vete si do ta kaloj diten.. se cfare zgjidhjesh do marr.. se kur do zgjohem ne mengjes e plot te tjera.  Vin nje kohe qe smund te durosh dot me tekat e prinderve e smund te jetosh me ta.  E besoj ska te bej  as me prinderit as me femijet.

----------


## PINK

i agree with u Reina ... vjen nje kohe , apo nje moshe me mire kur deshiron te jetosh vete .. te kesh ato pergjegjesite e tua , qefet e tua .. tekat e tua ... dont get me wrong people .. se nuk ka te beje fare me dashurine apo vleresimin e prinderve ... gjithmone ato do ngelen prinderit tane .. ne cfaredo moshe qe te jemi ..do ti duam dhe respektojme sa me shume te  jete e mundur ...por do ishte me mire qe ne nje moshe kur njeriu e ndjen veten te pjekur plotesisht dhe ne gjendje te perballoje jeten .. te jetoje me punen dhe djersen e tij ...qe ta kuptoje se cfare eshte jeta ... me te mirat dhe te keqiat e saj ..

so jam me shume per jetesen vetem ( pa prinderit .. kuptohet ne nje moshe te caktuar ..kur vertet mendon se je gati )

Pink

----------


## MIRE

Per mua prinderit jane te shejnt,nena me ka vdekur kur kam qene e vogel,gjithe jeten me ka munguar kujdesi i saj,edhe pse tash me vet jame nene,do doja ta kisha nenen time.
Duani prinderit deri sa i keni

----------


## Reina

Mire me vertete me vjen shume keq. Prinderit smund ti zvendesosh kurr me asnjeri tjeter.  Po sdo te thot se si duam prinderit meqe vendosim te jetojm diku tjeter kur rritemi.

----------


## MIRE

> _Postuar më parë nga Reina_ 
> *Mire me vertete me vjen shume keq. Prinderit smund ti zvendesosh kurr me asnjeri tjeter.  Po sdo te thot se si duam prinderit meqe vendosim te jetojm diku tjeter kur rritemi.*


Po ashtu eshte REINA kur te rritemi, duhet te mesohemi te jetojm larg prinderve ,me leht pamvarsohemi.
Te pershendes nga zemra REINA

----------


## Di68

Prinderit na kane nderruar pelenat kur kemi qene te vegjel, ne kishim nevoje per ta, vareshim komplet prej tyre, ata na kane duruar "tekat dhe kapriciot" tona edhe pse mund te besdiseshin prej tyre.
Sot vjen dita qe prinderit te varen nga ne (flasim per brezin e prinderve tane qe u katandisen me pensione qesharake jo per prinder qe jetojne ne vende te tjera te botes), mund te behen edhe per t'iu nderruar "panolinet"....a nuk mendoni se kemi nje detyrim per te lare?

----------


## Veshtrusja

Po sikur prinderit tuaj te kishin nevoj per ju? Bije fjala kur ju jeni duke jetuar me njan dhe prinderit jua kane nevojen. Perseri nuk do ti duronit dot?

----------


## Veshtrusja

Di ma morre nga goja.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga Veshtrusja_ 
> *Po sikur prinderit tuaj te kishin nevoj per ju? Bije fjala kur ju jeni duke jetuar me njan dhe prinderit jua kane nevojen. Perseri nuk do ti duronit dot?*



Jo qe do i duronim po une vete sdo ikja nga krahu tyre po te me kishin nevojen.  Na kan bere koken e na kan rritur me shume mundime.. Sidomos prinderit shqiptar. Keshtu aq qe sbehet fjale qe do i ndodheshim prane.

----------


## shigjeta

Bashkohem me mendimin e Di68 dhe do shtoja pervec te tjerave se "pranimi i tekave" dhe komunikimi me prinderit, na meson se si te jemi me familjar dhe me te tolerueshem ne te ardhmen. Nuk eshte e thene qe te jetosh me prinderit dhe te mos besh zgjedhjet e tua ne jete.

----------


## Leila

Prinderit tane e dinin qe kalamajte jane te bezdishem, e qe duhet ti nderrosh penelat nja 34 here ne dite, e tu lash rrobat, e ti ushqesh, e do qajne, e do te shajne. Mos beni sikur s'e dinin ata c'ishin femijet kur na paten... sikur kishin rruge tjeter e te na linin ne dore te dikujt tjetri.

Natyrisht, duhet patur respekt per ta pasi jane prinderit tane. Po s'respektove ata, ke do respektosh?

Por... si i behet punes kur prindi kerkon qe te jetoje ose ne nje fare menyre, te "vazhdoje" jeten e tyre ndepermjet femijes? Si i behet kur prindi nuk toleron enderrat e femise, por kerkon qe femija te luaje rolin e prindit, me skenat e prindit, me dialoget e prindit? T'u tolerojme gjithshka?

Ata na bene koken, por jeta ime s'eshte e tyre. Pak njerez njohim qe per c'do vendim shkojne te prindi? Cfare ndodh kur ata martohen... vrap te prindi prap? Po ato situatat (komike, vertet) kur prindi zgjedh te dashurit/at apo bashkeshortin/en e femise?

Dihet qe gjithnje prindi mendon, qe ky njeri nuk eshte i denje per femijen time. Mamaja ime me ka thene, "Kurre nuk do takosh burrin ideal. Ai gjithnje do kete nje gje qe ti s'do e pelqesh." I them une, "Kur nuk do e pelqej une, si do e pelqesh ti, qe je mamaja ime?"  :buzeqeshje: 

P.S.: Te kene nevoje per mua, do i ndihmoja apo jo? Edhe pyesni?

----------


## Ihti

Shume nga ju femrat e keni sikletin me te madh ne kufizimin e lirise qe sjell te jetuarit nen nje cati me prinderit. 

Ku ka si te rrosh me prinderit! Eshte cudi qe shume njerez jane gati te gjejne nje shok dhome cfaredo, vetem e vetem qe te largohen nga shtepia; "Sepse duan te gjejne veten e tyre, te ndertojne jeten sic duan ata" 

S'te pengon prindi te gjesh veten e cfaredo tjeter qe kerkon. Ideja se prinderit te pengojne vjen nga mungesa e komunikimit te hapur me ta...gje qe ne pergjithesi te rinjte shpesh, ne menyre te pandergjegjshme , mundohen ta evitojne. 

Ka lezet kur rron me prinderit, dollapi plote me nderresa, bluzat e hekurosme e te palosme, asnje njolle neper pantallona e carcafi mban era pasterti cdo nate...
jo si tashi qe i lajme gjojnat vetem per festa, fillojme vjedhim corape se 50 palet e tjera jane hedhe ne kosh... me keq akoma kur ngel pa breke. 

Nejse, Mina, ta kisha llafin po s'durove dot prindin tend...eshte e pamundur te durosh njeri tjeter ne kete bote.

----------


## FJORIN

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> *
> 
> Ka lezet kur rron me prinderit, dollapi plote me nderresa, bluzat e hekurosme e te palosme, asnje njolle neper pantallona e carcafi mban era pasterti cdo nate...
> 
> 
> *


Keshilla e prindit vlen mbi te gjitha gjerat dhe fjala e ngrohte qe te thote ,eshte me rendesi se prindi vetem per te miren e femijes flet


Per te martuarit ndryshon puna  nqs. duhet te rrojne me prinderit apo jo

----------


## Ihti

po ti kete pjese te shkrimit tim gjete te citosh per te dhene menjen tate?

lay off weed son!

----------


## shahisti

te jetosh me prinderit eshte nje gje e mire.
a i kemi pyetur ndonje here prinderit se sa kan vuajtur ata per ne??
se sa nete pa gjume kan ndejtur ata per ne??
E pra ata na rriten  na e dukuan apo na shkolluan dhe nuk u bezdisen ndonje here nga  nazet apo tekat tona.
 Sot eshte pak e lehte  te flasesh per kete teme sepse nuk jemi bere prinder akoma, por kush eshte prind e kupton me mire .
 Nje dite do na vije edhe neve koha per  tu bere  baba  apo ndonje tjeter nene dhe keto fjale qe po shkruajm sote  do na kujtohen  mire. Ku ka gje me te mire se sa te jetosh me prinder sa ben ajo fjal e ngrohte qe te thon prinderit nuk ben gje tjeter e pra  gjeja me e shtrenjte per nje femi eshte  nena dhe babai qe i dhane femijes  jete dhe shendet. Nje fjale thot  si do sillesh ti me prinderit ashtu do sillen edhe femijet e tu me ty

----------


## FJORIN

> _Postuar më parë nga Ihti_ 
> *po ti kete pjese te shkrimit tim gjete te citosh per te dhene menjen tate?
> 
> lay off weed son!*


plako e mora si shembull nuk e kisha  per keq   


ok

shendet

----------

